# Best Accessories for ATV?



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Currently I have a Sportsman 500 H.O. (2008) Wondering what would be a good upgrade because I plan on doing probably 15 drivways this winter. I have a 48 inch cycle country plow. Should I go bigger and just keep the push tubes? Also thinking about stiffer front suspension, hand warmers, strobes, down pressure kit for CC plows, snow flap (top of blade) push tube extension kit. just seeing if any of you guys have these things done to their quad and how it's working out. Thanks!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would say handwarmers, hand guards, a bigger blade, some plow lights for the top of rack for early morning late night plowing, and a rotating light and you should be good.


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Why a push tube extension kit?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Handwarmers and some really warm gloves for your thumb


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a wind shield, handwarmers, tire chains, and a 60" blade. 48" is way to small.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I got an Amber light. strobes in the head/tail lights would be cool I should get handwarmers. Are the easy to take on/ off and wire in? Hands always get cold, especially the thumb!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i am going to make a body for mine so iam inside a cab to keep the snow and wind at bay, just have to get some time lol.

i wanted a exta seat so i couldnt find one that didnt cost 300, so i built my own it looks like a p/u box and will hold my chainsaw. i also built a radio box for the front rack have to have tunes lol


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i have whelen strobes in hl/tl but i wouldnt suggest it they are cool and extremely bright but it cost me almost $800 for the whole setup not worth it. i would however suggest some amber whelen tir 3's. they are an led light and are very bright and only $75 a piece


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Where is a good place to get a stroke light to mount on my ATV?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

go with the 60" blade, Hand warmers' are a great thing also.

for the down pressure kit due you have drives that you will need this on?
where you cant get cross way's in front of the garage doors? I have dowon pressure on my Moose Plow and it's great.

as long as your not going like your hair's on fire the CC push Tubes should hold up.

for what its worth

sublime out


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks sublime, so you're saying take the 48inch off and swap for a 60in and everything will fit fine?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea as long as you get a CC 60" blade,

I got a set of CC push tubes when I bought a snow blower last year and then I bought a CC v-blade and put it on a Honda 300 4x4 and it did just fine my Dad has used a CC 48" blade on his Kawi Prarie 350 for years and its been Fine. I have a 60" moose on my honda 450 and Its a heaver and better bulit system but if you already have the CC push tubes and mount to put that on your Sportsman I would just get a 60" blade and the down pressure kit and be set and ready to go.

are you doing sidewalks also?

or just Driveway's?

sublime out.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ddierking;603773 said:


> Where is a good place to get a stroke light to mount on my ATV?


Got my mini rotator at Tractor supply co. the also sell small strobes, which might be better, or you can look many places on the internet


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey thanks Deere, I forgot about that place haha. 

Sublime, I'll be doing driveways and sidewalks both....probably more driveways though. However, I was going to go to the city and find out if they need anyone to clear the sidewalks downtown. I live in a small town so there's not too much...


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*everything u need*

i started everything with an 2007 rincon w/60" moose county plow...tried the straight and when u get more than 5" on snow it doesn't roll well...trust me on this one! the ONE THING ANY ATV PLOWER NEEDS IS A POWER ANGLE DEVICE!!!!!!!!! that is the one thing that is going to make life soooooooooooo much easier.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea get a 60" blade to plow with then,

how wide are the sidewalks?

the 54" or 48" I can fit my 60" moose blade at full angle on the 54" walks and its good to go, on the 48" It rides up on the grass on 1 side or the other and dosn't plow as nice but still good enough for me.

when starting out on the walks for the year plow an extra width out on the grass so you have room to throw the snow as the winter progress's and if you get to the point at the end of the year that you can't fit the 60" blade down the walk then you can fall back to the 48" blade and plow a narrow path for the last month of the season. Thats what I did last year was changed down to a smaller blade at the end of the year to still keep the sidewalk open.

good luck 

sublime out.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i have hand warmers which are great. offroad lights in the front grill and a rotating strobe off the back. and gun rack holders on the racks to hold shovels. i do pretty good with this rig


----------

